# Which is the best Internet Browser?



## gopal (Sep 20, 2012)

Currently i use Internet Explorer 9
I am looking for an change which browser should i use?
I have tried Opera & Safari i don't like them.

I am confused between Chrome & Firefox


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 20, 2012)

I switched from Firefox to Chrome.  I like Chrome.  Try them both, see which you like.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 20, 2012)

IE9 has a vulnerability at the moment, if you choose to stick it out with IE9 at least get the thingy to fix the flaw that allows some strange virus now


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 20, 2012)

Opera.
Then, the FF variant Pale Moon.


----------



## gopal (Sep 20, 2012)

IE9 open random number of tabs and/or windows if you close tabs and/or windows.
I am going to change my browser for sure.


----------



## erocker (Sep 20, 2012)

gopal said:


> I am confused between Chrome & Firefox



What's confusing? Try both see if you like them.


----------



## gopal (Sep 20, 2012)

lol I tried them but i am confused that which one to use?
I am not going to use both


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 20, 2012)

Been with Firefox pretty much as long as it's been available. Can't see myself switching to anything else. Not tried Chrome TBH but then I'm not keen on "Big Brother Google" being my browser provider.


----------



## erocker (Sep 20, 2012)

gopal said:


> lol I tried them but i am confused that which one to use?
> I am not going to use both



It's a personal preference. I'm not saying you should use both, I'm saying you should try both.


----------



## gopal (Sep 20, 2012)

I did that's why i am confused both are awesome.
MY QUESTION WAS WHICH INTERNET BROWSER IS BEST? MEAN ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE USING CHROME & FIREFOX I WANT TO KNOW THEIR EXPERIANCE.
I have both of them, but seems like Firefox is a bit better


----------



## erixx (Sep 20, 2012)

If your looking for trouble, you came to the right place.... tataaaaaatataaaaaa! 8)


----------



## newlife (Sep 20, 2012)

i was going to say 64bit firefox or 64bit IE but u only have 32bit windows so i would have to say firefox


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Sep 20, 2012)

chrome spying you xd ,i use 2 top browser opera only for facebook and firefox for normal internet use xd


----------



## Frick (Sep 20, 2012)

gopal said:


> I did that's why i am confused both are awesome.
> MY QUESTION WAS WHICH INTERNET BROWSER IS BEST? MEAN ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE USING CHROME & FIREFOX I WANT TO KNOW THEIR EXPERIANCE.
> I have both of them, but seems like Firefox is a bit better



None of them is "the best". It's a personal prefecerence, meaning use whatever the hell you feel like.


----------



## Phusius (Sep 20, 2012)

I use firefox with no script and adblock, pretty much the best security there is.


----------



## Drone (Sep 20, 2012)

Opera. And it's not even listed? DAFUQ .....


----------



## Frick (Sep 20, 2012)

Drone said:


> Opera. And it's not even listed? DAFUQ .....



He said in the OP he tried it but didn't like it.

I think a better question would be "Which browser do you use?"


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 20, 2012)

Phusius said:


> I use firefox with no script and adblock, pretty much the best security there is.



You forgot Ghostery  I don't use adblock just NoScript and Ghostery.


----------



## Drone (Sep 20, 2012)

Frick said:


> He said in the OP he tried it but didn't like it.
> 
> I think a better question would be "Which browser do you use?"



So he decided not to include it. Great logic 

And I don't care about thread title.


----------



## gopal (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks like i am going to use firefox
I have firefox 14.01

EDIT: I am using Firefox right now, it seems fine.
I want to use Internet Download Manager to download file(s) but it does not let me use that how to change it?


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Sep 20, 2012)

gopal said:


> Looks like i am going to use firefox
> I have firefox 14.01
> 
> EDIT: I am using Firefox right now, it seems fine.
> I want to use Internet Download Manager to download file(s) but it does not let me use that how to change it?



make the upgrade to 15.1 version and use downthemall is a plug-in for firefox and works perfectly xd http://www.downthemall.net/


----------



## gopal (Sep 20, 2012)

What is the downthemall used for?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2012)

I used to use firefox till AMD drivers started causing it to crash all the time.

Since AMD dont do monthly driver updates anymore, Ive been forced to use a different browser.

Ive been using Chrome for a while now and its been pretty good, though there are certain FF plugins that I miss that arent made for chrome. 

I still have FF installed as all my bookmarks havent exactly completely transferred over


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 20, 2012)

chrome is good but at some point when you open many tabs it getting lag for a short time, chrome is good when you have better internet connection.
ive used chrome for several months, before that i used FF. i switched to chrome after FF release too much update.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 20, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I used to use firefox till AMD drivers started causing it to crash all the time.
> 
> Since AMD dont do monthly driver updates anymore, Ive been forced to use a different browser.
> 
> ...



I just sucked it up pushed thru. That was probably the first real "hiccup" I have had with Firefox and with AMD for that matter. Was certainly scary when it started to happen anyway.
It's been sorted now at least. I am running HW Accel. again without issue.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Sep 20, 2012)

gopal said:


> What is the downthemall used for?



its a download manager and download accelarator ,when you go to download a file and select downthemall and with this you download much faster than the internal download manager


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 20, 2012)

None of these browsers is better than the other. Try all of them and pick the one you like the most. I wouldn't rely on other people telling you what you're going to like. You won't know until you try them out yourself. I personally have Safari, Chrome, Firefox, and IE at my disposal since I do web development. It helps to make sure something behaves the same way across every widely used browser.

I tend to lean toward Chrome on Windows and Safari on my mac (however some limitations make me jump on the Chrome boat on my Mac as well.)


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 20, 2012)

Chromey's mah Homey's yo!

much more stable then Firefux was LOL


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> I just sucked it up pushed thru. That was probably the first real "hiccup" I have had with Firefox and with AMD for that matter. Was certainly scary when it started to happen anyway.
> It's been sorted now at least. I am running HW Accel. again without issue.



when your browser crashes within minutes of you starting it up CONSTANTLY -- *YOU* suck it up. 

I couldnt even go 3 pages without it crashing half the time.

I know that FF have updated twice since the crashing started but it still crashes when i got it  up so i just dont bother with it at all.

the first "real hiccup" I've had with AMD is their drivers when it comes to crossfire.


Never again I say to myself....never again.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 20, 2012)

Personally I like Chrome.  I can sign into my web browser, since it's made by Google, and sync everything from bookmarks to apps.

Also, it removes the need to go to a web search address when you can search right from the url bar.

I've only noticed some buggyness recently, but thats due to my wife installing "coupon saver" exe's without me knowing.


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 20, 2012)

I use Firefox because of Adblock Plus and the fact that it is not for profit.

Chrome is terrible if you want English but aren't in an English country.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2012)

HossHuge said:


> I use Firefox because of Adblock Plus and the fact that it is not for profit.
> 
> Chrome is terrible if you want English but aren't in an English country.



Chrome has the adblock extension/plugin as well.

as far as language goes. Chrome wouldnt stop directing me to american sites when i searched for stuff when I installed it. but theres a fix where you can either set it to search .co.uk google and posibly an option where you can set the region somewhere in the config i believe as it kept directing me to US sites and the US steam site whenever I checked on steam deals still I sorted it out


----------



## MasterInvader (Sep 20, 2012)

I use Firefox since 2005 and never going to change.
The only time I use IE is after a clean OS install, only to go @ Mozilla.com/download Firefox


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 20, 2012)

I use chrome here cause I am a android user and it helps keep my google account up to date with bookmarks and such.


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 20, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> as far as language goes. Chrome wouldnt stop directing me to american sites when i searched for stuff when I installed it. but theres a fix where you can either set it to search .co.uk google and posibly an option where you can set the region somewhere in the config i believe as it kept directing me to US sites and the US steam site whenever I checked on steam deals still I sorted it out



In my situation, it kept taking me to the .tw sites even after I changed the default.  Also, I didn't like the original text popup box that that appeared on translated pages.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 20, 2012)

Why was Opera not included again? I like Opera's speed dial page, but firefox has added something like that to there browser when you click a new page. I use both Firefox and Opera. Opera's download manager is by far my favorite built in dl manager. I've been wanting to try Chrome and I will soon.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 20, 2012)

MasterInvader said:


> I use Firefox since 2005 and never going to change.
> The only time I use IE is after a clean OS install, only to go @ Mozilla.com/download Firefox




LOL that sounds about right


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 20, 2012)

+1 on opera.  The ease of use is the best of all from my experience.

It does so many things the right way.

I noticed Opera had a lot of the things browsers are just now using today.  Not to mention for the longest time CTRL+Z opens up the last closed tab (as many as you want to go back from what I can tell) if you accidently close out.  IE is CTRL+SHIFT+T, not sure about the rest.

Chrome and Firefox seem to me a catch-all for those who call themselves tech-savvy, like they are sticking it to the man (microsoft).


----------



## gopal (Sep 20, 2012)

i am using FireFox now


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 20, 2012)

gopal said:


> i am using FireFox now



I also found that Chrome runs faster than IE and Firefox on slower machines (noticing your Pentium 4), but not always on faster machines. Just a thought.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 20, 2012)

I found Chrome to be faster... and my machine ain't slow lol


----------



## Guitar (Sep 20, 2012)

FireFox with Adblock Plus and NoScript = my preference.

IE flat out sucks, I'm just not a fan of Chrome, and never tried Opera or anything else, but use Opera on my phone.


----------



## gopal (Sep 20, 2012)

I am using Firefox now, faster then my IE9.
also i dled the latest version IDM now id have any problem


----------



## Russian (Sep 20, 2012)

Chrome is better in my opinion if you use gmail.. if you dont.. use chrome anyway


----------



## mtosev (Sep 21, 2012)

voted for FF


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Drone (Sep 21, 2012)

^ every browser has vulnerabilities


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 21, 2012)

this is too opinionated, like which president was the best

Title Should change to, which browser do you use


----------



## claylomax (Sep 21, 2012)

Using Opera here, which is not in the poll.


----------



## syeef (Sep 21, 2012)

IE 9 - my primary browser
FF 15 - my secondary browser
Opera 12 - for browsing with lots of tabs

I also have Chrome and Safari installed in my system but rarely use them.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 21, 2012)

"Which browser" threads pop up with some regularity here.

It basically boils down to two things;
1) Does the browser contain the features that you want/need?
2) Is your experience when using the browser acceptable to you?

If a browser meets the above two criteria then you should be happy with it regardless of what other people think or say.


----------



## Melvis (Sep 21, 2012)

I did use only Seamonkey for a good 6yrs but they have made it well crap so i moved to Chrome for a good yr and well it started to use WAY to much memory and also loads pages when im not even on them grrr. So now im on firefox and im happy with it so far.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Sep 21, 2012)

Use to be a die hard fire foxer....then it suddenly became unstable on my system now im using chrome..... still mixing the fox.....


----------



## caleb (Sep 21, 2012)

Kreij said:


> "Which browser" threads pop up with some regularity here.
> 
> It basically boils down to two things;
> 1) Does the browser contain the features that you want/need?
> ...



I used these criteria with my wife and it works like a charm


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 21, 2012)

troll thread. there is no Opera in the poll options!!


Opera>FF>IE9>Chrome


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 21, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> troll thread. there is no Opera in the poll options!!
> 
> 
> Opera>FF>IE9>Chrome




Sigh

Your not the first but...

He said in his ORIGINAL POST He tried Opera already and didn't like it, hence why it's not in the Poll. He has already eliminated it.


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Sep 21, 2012)

What's wrong with Opera? It's great but from 12.00 crashes quite often. I use 11.64 as no other browser can cope with my browsing style without random crashes, Opera can last like this for weeks:




*Click for larger image*

I often have in excess of 600 tabs open. Firefox can't do that without crashing before getting to the halfway mark, Opera keeps its memory usage under 2.5 GB with all those tabs open. It's also the only browser I've found that has a DECENT download manager, I hardly ever come across downloads that I can't resume if they stop halfway.

If you ruled out Opera after using version 12.00 or newer grab 11.64 and give it a bash


----------



## rascal27 (Sep 24, 2012)

firefox is always best when compared to other browsers....


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 24, 2012)

[XC] Oj101 said:


> What's wrong with Opera? It's great but from 12.00 crashes quite often. I use 11.64 as no other browser can cope with my browsing style without random crashes, Opera can last like this for weeks:
> 
> [url]http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r35/Oj10101/tabs.png[/URL]
> *Click for larger image*
> ...


you must be crazy if you run so many tabs at the same time


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 24, 2012)

also how in the hell do you know what tab is what with all that?? OMG!!!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 24, 2012)

Internet Explorer 9

/thread


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 24, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> IE9 has a vulnerability at the moment, if you choose to stick it out with IE9 at least get the thingy to fix the flaw that allows some strange virus now



That was patched out on the 21st.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 24, 2012)

IE never use
Firefox don't like it
Chrome Worse than Firefox.

I like Seamonkey although is basically Firefox with different looks and different option\layout within the options.


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 24, 2012)

I use and like Firefox, I tried Google Chrome, but didn't like it. I really like all the add-ons for Firefox!


----------



## gopal (Sep 24, 2012)

AsRock said:


> I like Seamonkey although is basically Firefox with different looks and different option\layout within the options.


This crap, shit.
Seamonky never heard of that


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 24, 2012)

gopal said:


> This crap, shit.
> Seamonky never heard of that



You are 13. There are many things you have never heard of.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 24, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You are 13. There are many things you have never heard of.



enuff said   

On topic http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SeaMonkey .  Any quick Google search of browsers leads to this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_web_browsers .  I suggest you read before stating that what AsRock said is sh!t.  I bet you have never heard of Maxthon either http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maxthon .  I use that off and on sometimes myself


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 24, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Sigh
> 
> Your not the first but...
> 
> He said in his ORIGINAL POST He tried Opera already and didn't like it, hence why it's not in the Poll. He has already eliminated it.



whats there not to like about opera  

oh right, he must have used an older version.


----------



## mtosev (Sep 24, 2012)

too bad that Opera has some page rendering issues. most web developers don't care for Opera coz it only has a 1-2% user share on the web


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 24, 2012)

Firefox is best for extensions and it is open source.
Google chrome though, has some interesting tricks and using flash it works better.
At least this is my opinion


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 24, 2012)

i use Waterfox it's 64bit project version of Firefox ^^

http://waterfoxproject.org/


----------



## Frick (Sep 24, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> whats there not to like about opera
> 
> oh right, he must have used an older version.



As others have already said, at this point it's a matter of personal preference.


----------



## radrok (Sep 24, 2012)

I would have voted for Opera if it was on the poll.

My second choice is Firefox even though it has some stability issues from now and then especially because I keep over 100 tabs open in some sessions.

I like Chrome but the lack of side tabs is a major flaw especially when browsing at high resolutions ( the plugin for side tabs is a pos).


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Sep 24, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> i use Waterfox it's 64bit project version of Firefox ^^
> 
> http://waterfoxproject.org/



Please excuse the ignorance, but isn't the 64 bit version Shiretoko?  

Can you elaborate?  I'd love a decent 64 bit variant of Firefox, but Shiretoko sucks raw egg.  If Waterfox is viable I'd love to change over!


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 24, 2012)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Please excuse the ignorance, but isn't the 64 bit version Shiretoko?
> 
> Can you elaborate?  I'd love a decent 64 bit variant of Firefox, but Shiretoko sucks raw egg.  If Waterfox is viable I'd love to change over!



only problem i actually got is that my Flashplayer sometimes crashes when commercial banners are showed on the site, i dunno if that's an issue with KIS2012 or just general 64bit problem, but reloading the page and the flash starts again not even needs to restart waterfox that's nice ^^

other than that, i haven't had any issues with Waterfox plus version 15.0 got some nice updates, but it still luvs to use a ton of ram (250mb) doing 3 tabs


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Sep 24, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> also how in the hell do you know what tab is what with all that?? OMG!!!



It's pretty easy. Don't ask me to remember a name or face, but numbers and tab positions I find easy. I can read a phone number once and remember it for weeks, I can look at a tab and remember its position for weeks. It's just the messed up way my memory works but I find it very easy to find my tabs, it never takes longer than about five seconds to find ANY of them  I gave up on bookmarks once I got to about 1200 of the damn things :/


----------



## Frick (Sep 24, 2012)

[XC] Oj101 said:


> It's pretty easy. Don't ask me to remember a name or face, but numbers and tab positions I find easy. I can read a phone number once and remember it for weeks, I can look at a tab and remember its position for weeks. It's just the messed up way my memory works but I find it very easy to find my tabs, it never takes longer than about five seconds to find ANY of them  I gave up on bookmarks once I got to about 1200 of the damn things :/



But why are you having them all open at once?


----------



## radrok (Sep 24, 2012)

And most important, why don't you use side tabs?


----------



## qubit (Sep 24, 2012)

Firefox is obviously the best browser.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 24, 2012)

qubit said:


> Firefox is obviously the best browser.



For people who wear foam helmets with orange tape and mouth pieces.


----------



## qubit (Sep 24, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> For people who wear foam helmets with orange tape and mouth pieces.



lol, trust you to come up with a response like that.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 24, 2012)

like this?


----------



## popswala (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm not a fan of ff though I've been using it for a long time. I had to make the switch to chrome. FF's last update or two ago makes tpu not work right anymore. Theres thing bout chrome I can't stand either tho like having to middle click to open links in new tab so I don't lose tab i'm on. That really annoying. Also no sidebar bookmarks that stays there. I have my import from ff but when I middle click a link it closes making me have to open again and search through them to get another link. Theres all this bs across all browsers that I just can't stand any more. I may give opera a go again. Haven't used that in a few yrs since it wasn't top notch like ff at the time.

choosing which browser is the best is pretty hard as they have their qwerks among them and they all lack something I need. Be real nice to finally have one browser with them all.

So to answer OP's 2 q's. No. Neither browser has the things I need. So either or is not my current fav. Having to switch between browsers is soo freakin anoying.


----------



## vega22 (Sep 24, 2012)

all are only as bad as the idiot at the keyboard.

i hate all browsers atm, flash is being a bitch.


----------



## gopal (Sep 25, 2012)

okay..okay now hold on guys.
I am using Firefox + Chrome + SeaMonkey Mixture now, default Firefox if some pages give trouble then Chrome and just testing SeaMonkey


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 6, 2012)

Opera.
Should be more options in that poll


----------



## chevy350 (Oct 7, 2012)

Been using WaterFox for a while now


----------



## plywood99 (Oct 7, 2012)

Maxthon 3. Best browser atm.

Nuff said...


----------

